# Hornets sign Patrick Ewing Jr. to 10-day contract



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

according to ESPN's Marc Stein.



> Just informed Hornets are signing Patrick Ewing Jr. from Sioux Falls in D-League to 10-day contract after losing David West for the season
> half a minute ago via ÜberSocial


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hallelujah let the playoff run begin


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

He's now been signed for the rest of the season.



> The New Orleans Hornets have signed forward Patrick Ewing Jr. for the remainder of the 2010-11 season. They did not disclose the contract information.
> Ewing, from Georgetown, signed his first 10-day contract with the Hornets on March 26 and appeared in three games.
> Ewing Jr. played in 49 games this season with the Reno Bighorns and Sioux Falls Skyforce of the NBA Development League, averaging 17.7 points, 9.4 rebounds and 3.3 assists. He collected 22 double-doubles and was a NBA D-League All-Star.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2011/04/new_orleans_hornets_sign_patri.html


----------

